# Czech Open 2009 unoffial event



## Ton (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi All 

The schedule is updated, we have on Friday room for 1 extra event 

We can do an unofficial event e.g.

-	Cubedron
-	Rubik 360
-	Void cube
-	Floppy cube


Current schedule


----------



## antros (Jul 10, 2009)

I proposes mirror block for unofficial event.


----------



## brunson (Jul 10, 2009)

While you're all there, ask someone how to pronounce Fridrich.


----------



## prażeodym (Jul 10, 2009)

I vote for mirror block or Team solving (2 or 3 people)


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

I vote for Mirror Blocks.

EDIT: I just saw the time limit for 6x6 to do an average. Don't you think that's a bit out of proportion with 7x7 and 5x5? Seriously, 21 people have gotten sub-4 on a 6x6, against 67 for 7x7. (Percentages: 46.2% for 7x7, 21.2% for 6x6)


----------



## hr.mohr (Jul 11, 2009)

3x3x3 without inspection or 3 in a row are fun events. (And I don't even own any of those puzzles Ton are suggesting)


----------



## Ton (Jul 11, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I vote for Mirror Blocks.
> 
> EDIT: I just saw the time limit for 6x6 to do an average. Don't you think that's a bit out of proportion with 7x7 and 5x5? Seriously, 21 people have gotten sub-4 on a 6x6, against 67 for 7x7. (Percentages: 46.2% for 7x7, 21.2% for 6x6)



I see your point , I changed it back to 5 min


----------



## Koen (Jul 11, 2009)

I vote for mirror blocks.


----------



## Zava (Jul 12, 2009)

team solve (turn by turn, with no communication*) would be fun

*I know, hard to check


----------



## Erik (Jul 13, 2009)

I vote for Ubongo (inside joke), it's a very cool game where you need much spatial thinking stuff to be good and fast at.


----------



## the1lord5 (Jul 13, 2009)

I vote for Siamese Cube.
I love Siamese cubes!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jul 13, 2009)

the1lord5 said:


> I vote for Siamese Cube.
> I love Siamese cubes!




the1lord5, don't forget our a nightmare teamsolve !! I'm ready for it and no more DNF


----------



## Ton (Jul 13, 2009)

The unofficial event will be mirror block 

Times will be listed at http://www.speedcubing.com/results/

depending on how many register for this we will also do team solve

Other demo events (in lunch break)

void cube (friday)

Cubedron/floppy cube (saterday) (depending if someone has a Cubedron)

Rubik 360 (sunday)

Demo event means you can solve in pairs one scramble -if applicable- and judge the other solves and vice versa

Demo events will not be listed


----------

